# Primestar lnb



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

I just got my new Pansat 2700A. In reading the manual it talks about setting the lnb frequency, i.e. lo-freq. usa universal. My question is, I'm using an old primestar dish with it's lnb (it's the latest one they had, one output-internal h/v switching), so what will I set the lnb-type (freq.) as in the Pansat lnb setup menu?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Should be STANDARD....... 10750 L.O.

Have Fun!


----------

